# Bio-groom undereye stain cover cream



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

[attachment=9428:attachment]
In my last picture post, I had mentioned that I'd used this product on Lucy and a few people had wondered about it. I bought this when I first got Lucy and she had MAJOR eyestaining and crusties and because I didn't know I actually had to remove/comb out the crusties, imagine my surprise when the product did not work for me.







I put it away as yet another product that didn't work on tear staining and added it to the pile of discards. 

Fast forward 4 months and I just pulled it out again. Now that I get rid of those crusties as soon as they appear, it's much better. I'm not 'in love' with this product but I have found that it works WAY better as a gell for the between eye hair wings we've got going on than the Pet Silk top knot gel (that just seems to make her look worse and greasy) It doesn't blend in and I'm sure works a lot like the Chrisstik , but it does definitely create a barrier on the hair so she doesn't stain like she typically would. 
[attachment=9429:attachment]
This was taken last week after a bath. She has unruly, tearstained hair wings still between her eyes
[attachment=9430:attachment]
Taken yesterday after her bath and using the biogroom cover cream. 

Bio-groom

Ok, that is the end of the *coughreviewcough* of this product. Oh and I used White on White on her yesterday.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Lucy is just too cute


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

In the second picture she sure has a look of "don't touch my box" LOL....


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Hmph and what exactly is Little Miss chewing on?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes, i think i can see a difference









But are you going to stop rubbing my nose in it







with all these fancy dog products. I've told you before we dont get all this stuff in the UK. 

Impersonation of Stacy *izjealous*

Lucy - come to auntie







come on ma girl


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Do you (and any other SM members) still like this product?

I bought some quite a while ago and just found it again--minus the little brush that I used just for cleaning around the late Mr. Spunky's eyes. I never have actually used the cream. It still looks fresh.

I thought I might try it on Butchie, whose tear stains make me so unhappy--since he didn't have any quite so bad when I rescued him!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

OMG, i LOVE seeing these pix of lucy when she was a puppy!!! 

yes, i have the product and have used it with pretty good results. of course the whiteness masks the tear stains but what i liked most about it is that the creaminess makes the tears not stick to the hair. once the hair is cleaned and dried i brush a little on with a human concealer cosmetic brush and then gently comb thru to blend with a small flea or face comb.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the review. :thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hadn't heard of this product, ut hav eard of the chrissticks Sounds like kinda the same premise--coverage/camoflage---nice idea as we undergo teething like my boy is now...LOL! Thanks.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks--I'll give it a try once I get his face washed.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Too funny! I read the title of this thread and thought 'hmm I wonder If people like this product' then realized I was the one who started it!!! 

I do not use this product anymore and haven't for years. It is not a natural looking product for the ring. 

It was Funny seeing the pics of Lucy with her shaved muzzle and eyes! She has not looked like that in three years.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Too funny! I read the title of this thread and thought 'hmm I wonder If people like this product' then realized I was the one who started it!!!
> 
> I do not use this product anymore and haven't for years. It is not a natural looking product for the ring.
> 
> It was Funny seeing the pics of Lucy with her shaved muzzle and eyes! She has not looked like that in three years.


 
I started reading this thread and then realized it was from 2006!!! You've come a long way Stacy from those days! :aktion033:


Cathy


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for your updated opinion. 

Isn't it great what the search feature discovers! :biggrin: Another forum I've been on will delete or save old posts depending on the administrator's choice and interests--which hasn't always been the same as mine. I hope that doesn't happen on SM! 

Butchie-boy won't be strutting his stuff in the ring.  I might give the product a try just for my own feeble eyes or for photo opportunities, until those "wings" grow out. 

And your dogs are beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Rose (Jul 27, 2010)

I was just going to ask this question. I really need something to hold her hair out of her eyes, and stain prevention would be a great bonus. Since this post is so old, is this still one of the best choices for a gel or cream type product to keep hair out of the eyes, or is there something better now? In other words, what did/would you use!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Too funny! I read the title of this thread and thought 'hmm I wonder If people like this product' then realized I was the one who started it!!!
> 
> I do not use this product anymore and haven't for years. It is not a natural looking product for the ring.
> 
> It was Funny seeing the pics of Lucy with her shaved muzzle and eyes! She has not looked like that in three years.


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I've had that happen to me to:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Lucy has always been such a beauty:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rose said:


> I was just going to ask this question. I really need something to hold her hair out of her eyes, and stain prevention would be a great bonus. Since this post is so old, is this still one of the best choices for a gel or cream type product to keep hair out of the eyes, or is there something better now? In other words, what did/would you use!


 
I had problem with Matilda's hair around her eyes,:w00t: someone posted about getting a gel at Walmart, I ended up buying "got2b styling gel", I love it and I use it also on my hair


----------

